# George Freidman Interview



## tomahawk6 (28 Feb 2016)

I am an avid reader of Stratfor,so this interview of Friedman by Business Insider was a must read for me today.The article didnt disappoint.Friedman made some interesting predictions including the collapse of the Italian banks,which would of course hurt the Germans and the rest of the EU.

http://www.businessinsider.com/stratfor-george-friedman-predictions-for-the-future-2016-2

George Friedman founded Strategic Forecasting in 1996. Stratfor's existence is based on the controversial but now influential premise that geopolitical events can be anticipated and even predicted in ways that can benefit private-sector actors.

Friedman stayed at the pioneering political-risk firm until May 2015, when he left to found a new company called Geopolitical Futures.

Friedman is a commentator on international affairs and author of the book "The Next 100 Years."


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Feb 2016)

Tanks! T6. Good read.


----------

